# Troy Hudson



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well after watching the press confrence, the thing I noticed about what Casey was saying is how high he was on Troy Hudson. He feels Troy can break down a defense and penetrate and dish... Yeah 2 years ago. But who knows, can Hud turn it around for next year? I think the one thing he needs though is some confidence. His injuries took a lot of confidence out of him. I think Casey can bring confidence back to Hudson and he will be on his way. Could be possibly be our starting pg if Cassell is gone? 


Thoughts?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

well i was high on hudson before last year....then he was hurt the year before but now he settles on way too many 3's when hes not great at them...if he could be a pass first guy he could be good with us


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I really like this Casey guy now. 

GO T-Hud!


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

I think it is very possible that he would be the starting pg....That is if Cassell is gone for sure...you can tel lhe's getting older and losing a small bit of his consistency....if Hudson can gain his confidence back and work on his shots and connection with KG and his teamates he could be a starter..


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Welcome timberwolvefan hopefully we will see more of you around.

I agree, T-hud can be a very dangerous guard, and he is a creative passer, just needs some accuracy on um. I was surprised on how lethal Casey feels huddy is.... HOPEFULLY he turns it around.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Hudson needs to re-gain his swagger and confidence that he had two years ago, because if he doesn't get that back, he's just a reserve PG. From what I saw of him this past season, he tried to force thing too much instead of just playing within the offense.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

hopefully he'll regain his confidence...then the flow of the game will come back to him...and he'll be more destructive.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

timberwolvefan said:


> hopefully he'll regain his confidence...then the flow of the game will come back to him...and he'll be more destructive.



Hello --- visitor here --- Clipper fan/Troy Hudson fan/KG fan --- basically, I like the T-Wolves team . :biggrin: 

But, my post is to say that Troy suffered from a lack of confidence because he lost his job to Sam and watched Sam do well in his position. He felt when he was given an opportunity to play he HAD to score, so was taken out of his game.

I think what the new coach is doing is excellent coaching. He knows that Troy's confidence is suffering so by making that public statement, Troy will know for a fact that he has the support of the coach so failure is all on him. Good coaching off the bat, I say.

Good luck to T-Wolves ... I'm always watching.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hopefully we will see you around here more! I also feel though he became a lot more laid back for getting a huge payday while still being injured AND a backup for Cassell.

So what do you guys think his numbers will be if he is a starter next year?

12 ppg
5 apg
1.5 spg
32 mpg
?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Thanks, sheefo, for the welcome and extended invitation to continue posting.

Problem is, here in LA I don't get to see enough Wolves games to form much of an opinion about much. If it ain't Lakers, it doesn't exist here. Even if there is an entire league of other teams. (I am a Clipper fan as mentioned above, so you know how I feel about that.)

Also, you may not like that I am also a Spree fan and don't mind at all that he wants to get paid. His family, like other baller families, have become accustomed to a certain lifestyle. And, like anyone else --- the more you have, the more you want. 

(I don't believe he honestly meant the "... I can't feed my family on $7 million ..." I think he was just saying something because he was caught off-guard and he was upset with negotiations.

Anyway, like I said ... I basically like the T-Wolves and hope that in some way we can make Wally happy enough to keep him.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well before that post, I was the lone Spree fan here. Welcome to the club! Well if you here anything, we will hope to see you around here.


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

I was watching the tape of Hudson in the Lakers series in 03 and watching some game tape from this past season, and it was quite obvious that Hudson wasn't fully healed. This was evident on his jump shot, because in the Lakers series he jumped even off of both feet, and last season he was favoring his ankle which led to a little hitch in his shot. I can tell Casey wants a team that will be able to run, and Hudson actually did good this past season when the Wolves were in transition, so I think he can work.


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> I was watching the tape of Hudson in the Lakers series in 03 and watching some game tape from this past season, and it was quite obvious that Hudson wasn't fully healed. This was evident on his jump shot, because in the Lakers series he jumped even off of both feet, and last season he was favoring his ankle which led to a little hitch in his shot. I can tell Casey wants a team that will be able to run, and Hudson actually did good this past season when the Wolves were in transition, so I think he can work.


 i am a strong believer of this too..well done!! :clap:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hudson is going to have to learn to stay in control, this means half-court and transition. He makes passes that are just too hard for big guys to catch. He forces too many passes too. Hopefully he just calms down out there on the floor and lets the game come to him.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> I was watching the tape of Hudson in the Lakers series in 03 and watching some game tape from this past season, and it was quite obvious that Hudson wasn't fully healed. This was evident on his jump shot, because in the Lakers series he jumped even off of both feet, and last season he was favoring his ankle which led to a little hitch in his shot. I can tell Casey wants a team that will be able to run, and Hudson actually did good this past season when the Wolves were in transition, so I think he can work.


Where did you get the game tape from the 03 series against the lakers?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Probably recorded it...


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I would pay money for those tapes. :makeadeal


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> I was watching the tape of Hudson in the Lakers series in 03 and watching some game tape from this past season, and it was quite obvious that Hudson wasn't fully healed. This was evident on his jump shot, because in the Lakers series he jumped even off of both feet, and last season he was favoring his ankle which led to a little hitch in his shot. I can tell Casey wants a team that will be able to run, and Hudson actually did good this past season when the Wolves were in transition, so I think he can work.


Seriously dude.....I want to buy those. Please.


----------

